# Experience with Hall Ambulance?



## EMTshred (Jul 30, 2017)

Just wanted to see if I could get some background as far as applying to Hall Ambulance over in Kern County. Currently an EMT over here in LA/OC and just wanted to know some personal experiences. From what I hear, they have a very loyal following/employees and that caught my attention more than anything. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 30, 2017)

There is plenty of info on Hall, if you search it


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 30, 2017)

EMTshred said:


> Just wanted to see if I could get some background as far as applying to Hall Ambulance over in Kern County. Currently an EMT over here in LA/OC and just wanted to know some personal experiences. From what I hear, they have a very loyal following/employees and that caught my attention more than anything. Thanks in advanced!


HA! beats the snot out of any company in LA and OC by a long shot.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2017)

Let's just say there's a reason why we refer to there being a "Kern Co Cult" on these forums....should give you a sense of how loyal EMTs and Medics are to Hall.....now contrast that to LA/OC companies....theres tons of us on here..bit a distinct lack of anything resembling such fierce loyalty lol....browse any of the threads talking about LA/OC companies and you'll find most of them inevitably vet filled with calls to head off to the greener pastures of Kern, Ventura, SB Co, Riverside etc....but even thise pale in comparison to the Kern Co Cult...


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Let's just say there's a reason why we refer to there being a "Kern Co Cult" on these forums....should give you a sense of how loyal EMTs and Medics are to Hall.....now contrast that to LA/OC companies....theres tons of us on here..bit a distinct lack of anything resembling such fierce loyalty lol....browse any of the threads talking about LA/OC companies and you'll find most of them inevitably vet filled with calls to head off to the greener pastures of Kern, Ventura, SB Co, Riverside etc....but even thise pale in comparison to the Kern Co Cult...


Gobble gooble one of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTshred (Jul 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Let's just say there's a reason why we refer to there being a "Kern Co Cult" on these forums....should give you a sense of how loyal EMTs and Medics are to Hall.....now contrast that to LA/OC companies....theres tons of us on here..bit a distinct lack of anything resembling such fierce loyalty lol....browse any of the threads talking about LA/OC companies and you'll find most of them inevitably vet filled with calls to head off to the greener pastures of Kern, Ventura, SB Co, Riverside etc....but even thise pale in comparison to the Kern Co Cult...



I've done some looking into Hall, and even seen them around once or twice down here in LA. Yes that's exactly what I mean lol Ive spoken with other emt's on how their company is great and has good equipment. Hell even McCormick upped their game with their sweet new rigs(even if they still pay the minimum). Seems to me that Hall is offering that "full package deal", (911 coverage, decent pay, benefits, medic school sponsorship). A 2 hours drive, or even a relocation might be worth it long term. I suppose my questions are more geared towards things such as rumors that they don't take kindly to aspiring FF or even expect their field employees to commit long term to the company. 

Fierce loyalty isn't something that's synonymous with ems. Which is why I ask, what about Hall makes their emt's/medics love working for them? I mean damn, I want in on this cult!!  lol grab me an orange patch and shave my head!

Gobble gooble one of.....ahhhh!!


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 30, 2017)

EMTshred said:


> I've done some looking into Hall, and even seen them around once or twice down here in LA. Yes that's exactly what I mean lol Ive spoken with other emt's on how their company is great and has good equipment. Hell even McCormick upped their game with their sweet new rigs(even if they still pay the minimum). Seems to me that Hall is offering that "full package deal", (911 coverage, decent pay, benefits, medic school sponsorship). A 2 hours drive, or even a relocation might be worth it long term. I suppose my questions are more geared towards things such as rumors that they don't take kindly to aspiring FF or even expect their field employees to commit long term to the company.
> 
> Fierce loyalty isn't something that's synonymous with ems. Which is why I ask, what about Hall makes their emt's/medics love working for them? I mean damn, I want in on this cult!!  lol grab me an orange patch and shave my head!
> 
> Gobble gooble one of.....ahhhh!!


They look for employees that are looking to make ems a career.  Hall IS ems in kern county.  They are not looking for people that are just doing it to get by looking for a fire job.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTshred (Jul 30, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> They look for employees that are looking to make ems a career.  Hall IS ems in kern county.  They are not looking for people that are just doing it to get by looking for a fire job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Definitely, as I'm sure most companies do. From what I've heard on these threads, they have "plenty of emt's at the moment". I do see they are taking applications for both emt and medic positions though. Do you work at Hall yourself?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 30, 2017)

EMTshred said:


> Definitely, as I'm sure most companies do. From what I've heard on these threads, they have "plenty of emt's at the moment". I do see they are taking applications for both emt and medic positions though. Do you work at Hall yourself?


I know a few that do.  Put your app in.  If your worried about commute, theirs a few people I know that have rooms for rent for next to nothing.  I did 10 years in LA county.  PM if you would like.  Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTshred (Jul 30, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I know a few that do.  Put your app in.  If your worried about commute, theirs a few people I know that have rooms for rent for next to nothing.  I did 10 years in LA county.  PM if you would like.  Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Thanks @gonefishing ! Definitely going to apply! Damn, talk about being a veteran in ems!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

Indeed _*ALL*_ questions re: Hall shall be funneled through the resident Hall oficianado @gonefishing, the vet.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Indeed _*ALL*_ questions re: Hall shall be funneled through the resident Hall oficianado @gonefishing, the vet.


LOL you beat me by a few.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> LOL you beat me by a few.


No, nope, nu-uh. You sir are _thee_ go to Hall guy on here. 

OP, he would be happy to answer all things Hall all day, 'urry day. Fish bleeds orange and blue.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> No, nope, nu-uh. You sir are _thee_ go to Hall guy on here.
> 
> OP, he would be happy to answer all things Hall all day, 'urry day. Fish bleeds orange and blue.


Actually wheres NPO? I'm for anything NOT rm, amr or some fly by night weird named ambulance company.  To the op good luck.  Theirs alot of Hall people around like the world famous Ventmonkey.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2017)

@CALEMT and I are more than willing to answer any and all Hall related questions however no one will like our answers...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @CALEMT and I are more than willing to answer any and all Hall related questions however no one will like our answers...


You'd be surprised.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 31, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @CALEMT and I are more than willing to answer any and all Hall related questions however no one will like our answers...



Riverside county represent!


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 31, 2017)

I suddenly have the urge to watch this movie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elshion (Aug 8, 2017)

@VentMonkey @gonefishing how's the typical weather where Hall puts in work?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 8, 2017)

elshion said:


> @VentMonkey @gonefishing how's the typical weather where Hall puts in work?


100 and hot in the summer.  Cold in the winter.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elshion (Aug 8, 2017)

Anything other than sun, sun, and more sun?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 8, 2017)

elshion said:


> Anything other than sun, sun, and more sun?


Rain.  Snow outside of the city.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elshion (Aug 8, 2017)

Snow??!!!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2017)

I remember the end of September to when I got laid off at the end of November it was cool and foggy in the central valley.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 8, 2017)

elshion said:


> Snow??!!!!!








Yeah...snow.


----------



## elshion (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy s**t....bear in mind, on the other side of the hills here we barely even get rain


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 8, 2017)

elshion said:


> Holy s**t....bear in mind, on the other side of the hills here we barely even get rain


Yes, @gonefishing and I are both well aware. This past year was gorgeous, but the previous 3-5 hadn't seen too much rain (or snow) fall over here. When they're blanketed the Tehachapi and Frazier Mountains are quite majestic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 8, 2017)

elshion said:


> Anything other than sun, sun, and more sun?


Oh, and dust storms. At least twice a year, and typically before our two seasons: summer and winter.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2017)

Wait there's snow in Kern County this time of year?????


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2017)

Lol, no I was implying we only have two seasons because the natives like to joke that it goes from winter to summer (cold to hot) in a day with no spring or fall mixed in.

The reality for me is, being a nearly 30 year Angelino, I've never experienced the four full seasons of the year until we moved up here.


----------



## Medidep41 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have been a paramedic for 27 years.  I worked for Hall part time from 2001 to 2013.  It is an outstanding company.  Mr. Hall runs a very tight ship but it is very professional.  They pay well, take care of their employees, and have a great area to work.


----------



## Medidep41 (Aug 23, 2017)

EMTshred said:


> I've done some looking into Hall, and even seen them around once or twice down here in LA. Yes that's exactly what I mean lol Ive spoken with other emt's on how their company is great and has good equipment. Hell even McCormick upped their game with their sweet new rigs(even if they still pay the minimum). Seems to me that Hall is offering that "full package deal", (911 coverage, decent pay, benefits, medic school sponsorship). A 2 hours drive, or even a relocation might be worth it long term. I suppose my questions are more geared towards things such as rumors that they don't take kindly to aspiring FF or even expect their field employees to commit long term to the company.
> 
> Fierce loyalty isn't something that's synonymous with ems. Which is why I ask, what about Hall makes their emt's/medics love working for them? I mean damn, I want in on this cult!!  lol grab me an orange patch and shave my head!
> 
> Gobble gooble one of.....ahhhh!!


Like many places, Fire EMS is always trying to take over.  It works both ways.  Hall is definitely an EMS organization that wants to remain separate from Fire.  But thats all.  They just like their reputation as being the leader in EMS


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2017)

If I had to move to CA...


----------



## NPO (Aug 31, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Actually wheres NPO? I'm for anything NOT rm, amr or some fly by night weird named ambulance company.  To the op good luck.  Theirs alot of Hall people around like the world famous Ventmonkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here I am.

One of us. One of... *Sigh*

Lol.

Hall is still the best thing for serious EMTs and Medics in Central or Southern California. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

NPO said:


> Here I am.
> 
> One of us. One of... *Sigh*
> 
> ...


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3984


 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm going to miss my Hall family 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SAREMT (Sep 28, 2017)

I have fantasies of leaving my fire aspirations behind and working for Hall just looking at these forums.


----------



## TheComebacKid (Oct 2, 2017)

@gonefishing does hall Ambulance have a residency requirement? I applied as an EMT like three years ago but I was gung ho about fire back then (prob why they said no) and told them I wanted to stay in Santa Clarita, they told me they wanted me to move to Bakersfield. I hopefully will be getting my paramedic card in janurary and was looking into applying for Hall Again, But I currently live in chatsworth and don't want to move.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 2, 2017)

TheComebacKid said:


> @gonefishing does hall Ambulance have a residency requirement? I applied as an EMT like three years ago but I was gung ho about fire back then (prob why they said no) and told them I wanted to stay in Santa Clarita, they told me they wanted me to move to Bakersfield. I hopefully will be getting my paramedic card in janurary and was looking into applying for Hall Again, But I currently live in chatsworth and don't want to move.


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 2, 2017)

TheComebacKid said:


> @gonefishing does hall Ambulance have a residency requirement? I applied as an EMT like three years ago but I was gung ho about fire back then (prob why they said no) and told them I wanted to stay in Santa Clarita, they told me they wanted me to move to Bakersfield. I hopefully will be getting my paramedic card in janurary and was looking into applying for Hall Again, But I currently live in chatsworth and don't want to move.


No. Nealy 1/2 of the hall employees live out of town. Some as far as Orange County. But you're expected to be on time every day. Distance doesn't exempt you. Many people share apartments in town to make it easier when they're in town for work.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2017)

NPO said:


> No. Nealy 1/2 of the hall employees live out of town.


That's a bit of an exaggeration, maybe 1/4. A lot of people who end up staying eventually relocate. They used to offer a relocation bonus as well, but I'm not quite sure where they're at with that either.

Also, on another note Kern County EMS if going to start allowing its paramedics to downgrade to BLS units if, and when they deem the patient to be a BLS-able patient. Our company will be conducting mandatory training all of this month on this updated policy.

I spoke with our interim training manager, who's also my programs manager. He said the units will be allowed to rendezvous with a BLS unit when they're available, or that they can also have their EMT tech the call once the paramedic performs the assessment, and decides that the patient meets BLS criteria.

TLDR- any EMT's interested in applying and wanting "hands on" experience, this may end up being that opportunity. It sounds to essentially be a reverse intercept concept. It also actually makes sense...kinda scary.


----------



## NPO (Oct 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> That's a bit of an exaggeration, maybe 1/4. A lot of people who end up staying eventually relocate. They used to offer a relocation bonus as well, but I'm not quite sure where they're at with that either.
> 
> Also, on another note Kern County EMS if going to start allowing its paramedics to downgrade to BLS units if, and when they deem the patient to be a BLS-able patient. Our company will be conducting mandatory training all of this month on this updated policy.
> 
> ...


You're right it was a bit excessive...

I was very excited to learn about that policy update. I think it will go a long way to reducing ALS provider fatigue and burn out, while simultaneously offering the EMT a new opportunity. It's they way my new service operates and it works well here. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2017)

NPO said:


> I was very excited to learn about that policy update. I think it will go a long way to reducing ALS provider fatigue and burn out, while simultaneously offering the EMT a new opportunity. It's they way my new service operates and it works well here.


Wouldn't it be something if they converted those supe coupes into intercept cars eventually? It's like not the supervisors get much use out of them anyhow.

How many days was Rome built in anyhow?...


----------



## NPO (Oct 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Wouldn't it be something if they converted those supe coupes into intercept cars eventually? It's like not the supervisors get much use out of them anyhow.
> 
> How many days was Rome built in anyhow?...


I agree. Perhaps they will get more time to actually be in their own vehicles rather than on an ambulance with this new change. All of our supervisors and admin staff all the way up to the top will first respond and actually are posted during low levels.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2017)

I realize that the intercept concept may not be cheap, but even 1-2 peak 8 hours with the converted suburbans would be sufficient.

If it was made available I'd be all over it like white on rice for overtime. Bonus if it's one paramedic per fly car. The remaining coupes can be left to the white shirts. 

Kind of like when I worked metro night supe shifts, just make rounds and keep myself semi-close to the center of possibility. 

I would also hope that they made those cars exclusively performance-based, meaning the sharper, more competent paramedics who've proven their merit and are *mature* enough to handle such tasks. It, IMO, should be a privilege and not your standard overtime shifts.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 7, 2017)

That actually sounds really cool, just one question though: why use Coupes that's just hard to get into and expensive to the same degree of a sedan and a little less useful. Unless they're talking about like Chevy Cobalts or something. Then again I'm a fat guy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm still...pondering CA. I want to stay in the field but use my book learning.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> That actually sounds really cool, just one question though: why use Coupes that's just hard to get into and expensive to the same degree of a sedan and a little less useful.


Practicality. They're already outfitted with the necessary ALS gear in them, and (rarely) utilized when the supervisors are not staffing units as first response vehicles.

They used to be utilized much more frequently when the supes were on them more than they're on ambulances, but current staffing issues dictate their fate.
https://hallamb.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/HallMark-JulyAug2015FINAL.pdf


----------



## NPO (Oct 7, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> That actually sounds really cool, just one question though: why use Coupes that's just hard to get into and expensive to the same degree of a sedan and a little less useful. Unless they're talking about like Chevy Cobalts or something. Then again I'm a fat guy.


You misunderstood. The word coupe is used because they're refered to as "supe coupes" because the Supervisors drive them. They are in actuality, Chevy Suburbans, not actual coupes lol







Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 7, 2017)

I was thinking little Chevy Cobalts lol.


----------

